# Help with Famous Photographers



## Force of Nature (Feb 21, 2005)

Right, my latest coursework for photography involved experimental of which I chose to use text on my images. To relate my work to an artist is becoming increasingly hard. I know of one photographer who used text in some way for his images and that was Robert frank. I cant seem to find any examples of his work with text used, neither can I find any other photographers who used a lot of text in their images, whether it be superimposed or not.



If someone could help me with this, I'd be very grateful. Just some names, or some examples would be brilliant!

Thanks In advance.

Paul


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 21, 2005)

There have been one or two photographers who have used text in some way on their pictures. Most have been forgotten with good reason (it was a popular thing to do late 70's through the 80's).
I'll go through my library and see if I can come up with some names but to get you started:
The man who is king in this area - and basically killed it as a form of expression for anyone else (he does it with intelligence, humour and wit) - is Duane Michals.

*WARNING* some of Michals work is not worksafe. Click on the links if you want but do not blame me if you get offended.

http://www.temple.edu/photo/photographers/michals/duane.html
http://www.the-artists.org/ArtistView.cfm?id=45E7C781-617C-4459-B3CDE5B015595C9F
http://www.photoinsider.com/pages/michals/michals.html
http://www.kochgallery.com/artists/contemporary/Michals/

These should give you a taste. Personally I think Michals is one of the greatest and most original photographers alive to-day.


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks dude, those links are great, but it doesnt really show him up using text on his images. Thats what Im really after. If you could remember those names, it would be fantastic.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 21, 2005)

I think you need to explain it a little better Paul.  Some of those images have text on the border.  You mean someone shooting double exposures with text in the photograph itself.  Am I right?


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeh, Kind of. Just any text! On the main image.


----------

